# Consejos para interface infrarrojo



## Dreca (Jun 8, 2006)

Estimados amigos:
Les escribo para consultarles sobre que integrados o módulos puedo usar para realizar una interface mediante IRDA con una Palm (PDA).
La situación es la siguiente, queremos salir de la PC mediante el puerto serie y después mediante infrarrojo comunicarnos con la Palm.
Somos bastante nuevos en esto así que no tenemos mucha idea pero estimamos que necesitamos un microcontrolador para manejar el puerto infrarrojo como así tambien un max 232 para el manejo de las tensiones del puerto serie.
Agradecería su colaboración o si me pueden indicar alguna página para visitar.
Que tengan un buen día.
Saludos.
Dreca


----------



## psicodelico (Ago 5, 2006)

Echale una mirada a:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about1490.html


----------

